# DC shoes for MTB?



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

Was looking into getting some Five Ten,but a friend told me he wore DC and they did really well for the price. I just want to get a few more opinions,before I drive an hour away to a dealer. LMK


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I run DVS, same thing as DC. Make sure they are soft rubber as this will help with grip. No problems as well and for 50$ I can get two pairs.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

Hutch3637 said:


> I run DVS, same thing as DC. Make sure they are soft rubber as this will help with grip. No problems as well and for 50$ I can get two pairs.


Exactly what he said,two for the price of one. He said they had a sticky rubber sole. DC Graffik I believe is what they are.


----------



## JFA*SC (Jun 16, 2011)

Most skate shoes have soft rubber soles. Pretty much all I've ever ridden in. They work great


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

JFA*SC said:


> Most skate shoes have soft rubber soles. Pretty much all I've ever ridden in. They work great


Excellent. Will they be stiff enough?


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

I was sold on using skate shoes until I got my Teva Links. The stiff shoe really does wonders while climbing.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

hey op- if you're lookin for stiffer than standard skate shoes but want a skatestyle I always mention Vans' Gravel shoe (5.10pricing, though). It's their flat pedal shoe with their own "sticky" stiffer sole. compared to my fivetens they aren't on the same level. they probably can compare to the Teva. I like 'em for shorter rides and jumping cause its easier to move than fiveten impacts and they are VERY light. 

full on skate shoe that i use to skate and ride are Vans Wileys like the old Rowleys. 40bucks vans store closeout with a buy 2nd shoe @ 1/2 price! winner winner chkn dinner


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

53119 said:


> hey op- if you're lookin for stiffer than standard skate shoes but want a skatestyle I always mention Vans' Gravel shoe (5.10pricing, though). It's their flat pedal shoe with their own "sticky" stiffer sole. compared to my fivetens they aren't on the same level. they probably can compare to the Teva. I like 'em for shorter rides and jumping cause its easier to move than fiveten impacts and they are VERY light.
> 
> full on skate shoe that i use to skate and ride are Vans Wileys like the old Rowleys. 40bucks vans store closeout with a buy 2nd shoe @ 1/2 price! winner winner chkn dinner


Not sure if I need stiffer than standard. In the few months I got to ride,I just wore my sneakers. I could feel the pedal underneath too much it kind of made my feet hurt.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

Think I have decided to go with the DC and get some new pedals.Should be an upgrade from my previous setup with the stock pedals and my sneakers.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

Change that. Buddy had a code for the Sam Hill 2 at HnR and I got them for a good deal. We will see what happens with the new pedals.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

And the code is???


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

DC shoes, IMO work great for mountain biking. I've used Vans and recently bought Shimano SPDs, took those damn things off after about 3 weeks and now I strictly use DC's.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

codyh12345 said:


> And the code is???


4KW-1-YH1QZ Saves 15% off. I got a few other things,so it saved me around $45. Not sure if it was a one time use or not.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

crazy03 said:


> DC shoes, IMO work great for mountain biking. I've used Vans and recently bought Shimano SPDs, took those damn things off after about 3 weeks and now I strictly use DC's.


What do you think about the soles? Are they stiff enough for the pedals? I was wondering if they would be too much flex under the feet. Which ones do you wear?


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

NC-Biker said:


> What do you think about the soles? Are they stiff enough for the pedals? I was wondering if they would be too much flex under the feet. Which ones do you wear?


I'm not sure of the model but they're grey, low top and made of suede. They are plenty stiff enough for my liking. That was the problem with the Vans, the sole was way too flexy. When I get home from work ill post up a pic of the DC's


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

crazy03 said:


> I'm not sure of the model but they're grey, low top and made of suede. They are plenty stiff enough for my liking. That was the problem with the Vans, the sole was way too flexy. When I get home from work ill post up a pic of the DC's


Sounds good.Thanks


----------



## wasabiboi (May 10, 2011)

Any skate shoes with waffle soles. 

I believe that's why they made them for BMX'ers?


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

crazy03 said:


> I'm not sure of the model but they're grey, low top and made of suede. They are plenty stiff enough for my liking. That was the problem with the Vans, the sole was way too flexy. When I get home from work ill post up a pic of the DC's


I got this image from Google Images, but these are the exact ones I have.


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Airwalk's are even cheaper for $25 a pair


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

crazy03 said:


> I got this image from Google Images, but these are the exact ones I have.


I like that color. Going to see if I can find out the model of them.Thanks


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

NC-Biker said:


> I like that color. Going to see if I can find out the model of them.Thanks


Anytime, glad I can help. :thumbsup:


----------



## wasabiboi (May 10, 2011)

discombobulated_conundrum said:


> Airwalk's are even cheaper for $25 a pair


Airwalks I found to disintegrate faster.


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

I just got the DC frenzy and they are stiff and sticky no pedal slips yet while hopping or gaping anything. and they have a really nice heel support incase you have to do a foot slap to avoid and uber fail.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> I run DVS, same thing as DC. Make sure they are soft rubber as this will help with grip. No problems as well and for 50$ I can get two pairs.


I had some DVS shoes when I was a skater- walking torn them up more than skating or biking ever did!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

XC-Trail-Man24 said:


> I had some DVS shoes when I was a skater- walking torn them up more than skating or biking ever did!


Yeah I noticed that too. Actually, I'm in the need for some new shoes and those DC frenzy's look nice. Edit. For that price on those frenzy's, I'll just go with some 5.10's or Teva's.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

My skaters are Emerica Reynolds 3 and they didnt work for me mtb'ing. The Links have been my favorite biking shoe now since last Oct when I got them. I started a thread About the Links and the Urge Archi helmet. I recently put up a pic of the soles of my Links to show how they are getting chewed up pretty good with my Answer Rove flats. The links are a little stiff... less so from the ball of the foot forward.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

Got the Sam Hill 2 today and they are pretty nice. I knew they were a little big,but they are bigger than I thought.Have to see what happens when I use them this week.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

IMO the pair of GLOBES I had were the most tacky and comfortable.. only problem is the all suede design-talk about a foot sauna!!!!!

For those that don't want the weight and width of traditional Skate/BMX-these are somewhere in between Old School VANS and DC.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 22, 2009)

just got these in grey


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> just got these in grey


Looks good. What's the model?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 22, 2009)

NC-Biker said:


> Looks good. What's the model?


got em from amazon 38 bucks. called DC bristol Amazon.com: DC Men's Bristol Action Sports Shoe: Shoes


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> got em from amazon 38 bucks. called DC bristol Amazon.com: DC Men's Bristol Action Sports Shoe: Shoes


Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. Actually, I'm in the need for some new shoes and those DC frenzy's look nice. Edit. For that price on those frenzy's, I'll just go with some 5.10's or Teva's.


Yeah I bought them on sale for 60 so didn't realize they were 90 buy they do have some rad colors including the new Travis P shoe

Price aside they have been excellent the past few days for riding to class not to heavy or clunky and no pedal slips in the rain which is always a plus.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mr.Crowe said:


> Yeah I bought them on sale for 60 so didn't realize they were 90 buy they do have some rad colors including the new Travis P shoe
> 
> Price aside they have been excellent the past few days for riding to class not to heavy or clunky and no pedal slips in the rain which is always a plus.


Yeah, for 60$ those would be a good pick up. I did bite the bullet and ordered these.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

Got to try out the Sam Hill shoes today with some HT pedals I got from a guy and they did really well. I would just slide my foot previously to adjust where I wanted them to be,but now I actually have to lift them up. They have a really nice grip. Seem a little bulky to me,but I think I will be ok with them. Walking around in them, are comfortable also.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

NC-Biker said:


> Got to try out the Sam Hill shoes today with some HT pedals I got from a guy and they did really well. I would just slide my foot previously to adjust where I wanted them to be,but now I actually have to lift them up. They have a really nice grip. Seem a little bulky to me,but I think I will be ok with them. Walking around in them, are comfortable also.


That's good to hear. :thumbsup:

UPS just stopped by! The Teva's with the new pedals (VP Vice) wow :eekster:
That is a nice set up. I was blown away with the grip from both. The shoes are light and comfortable too.


----------



## icheney (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm wearing Teva Links now and they are great rode half of last season with them and still in perfect condition. Once trashed the material cleans super easy just spray off. Stiffer sole make them great when climbing and the sole has super sticky rubber. Rode when raining and in muddy trails and you never slip the pedals.


----------



## Mannas (May 2, 2013)

Any thoughts on these DC shoes?

Amazon.com: DC Men's Pure Action Sports Shoe: DC SHOE CO USA: Shoes

I found a good deal on them and like them but would look to hear some input on whether they would be a good buy.


----------

